# Carlisle 2012 - May 18-20th, Carlisle, PA



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Greetings!

I wanted to extend the invitation to everyone here regarding this event. A brief background before the brunt of the information gets pasted below. We have been meeting at Carlisle, PA at the Import Kit/Replicar Nationals since 2004 as an Audi club. It originally started with a group of then Audiworld members who thought it would be a nice central location for many of the old school enthusiasts but has expanded to an event that is a "must" attend every year. Its a great weekend for Audi enthusiasts old and new to get together, meet n' greet, talk Audi, check out each others cars, grill out, and just enjoy being in the space of so many that enjoy the same passion - Audi's!
I am sure some here have attended in years past and can attest to how much fun this one is. Every Wednesday I will post an update and it will include new registrants and further information regarding the event as it draws near (tshirt development, food organization, etc). With that being said the below set of information is a copy n' paste with all the information you need as well as the current registrants. The screen names are from quattroworld, so dont be alarmed. If you have any questions please utilize the email address below (theaudiclub AT gmail DOT com). Hope to see you there!!


It's our 9th year for the Audi Club at Carlisle! All Audis--all years--welcome!

The show/get together = Friday May 18 thru Sunday May 20, 2012 (this is the Import and Kit Nationals show) held in lovely Carlisle, PA at the fairgrounds, right off of the PA Turnpike.

If you're new to this...search the forum (well, you'll have to search audiworld since quattroworld is new!) for "Carlisle" and you'll see a ton of posts. Or go to www.audi4000.com for the past years pics! It's not a "ricer" style Import show, and has tons of cool BMWs, Saabs, Volvos, Subies, Kit Fieros, VWs, other randoms, and of course Audis!

Many folks arrive bright and early on Friday morning to help direct people where to park on the showfield. I've given up trying to arrange our lineup by models. Since we all come and go, it's sort of tough.


HOW TO:

We're all going to register under one name--The Audi Club. (It's actually on a drop-down on the registration site this year!)

The direct link at the bottom of this post will let you register online if you have a credit card.

Or to check out Carlisle's main site, go to www.carsatcarlisle.com. Go to Import and Kit-->Register online-->and then click on the second one down, 2012 NON-JUDGED Show Field for $20. Fill in the info, use the drop-down to get to "The Audi Club" where designated. If you don't want to put your credit card over the net, you can call (717) 243-7855 to register (direct link is http://store.carlisleevents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=23)

The cost is $20 for the first car you bring. This $20 includes you, one guest, and your car for the entire weekend!

On that same link, you can also register to camp for $15, and you can register for both in one transaction. Camping is on-site, near where we park our cars, and there's a shower/bathroom facility with electricity, warm showers, flushing toilets, lovely bathroom attendants (Butch and Angie!), etc. If you plan to partake in any boozing that may occur, I strongly suggest camping so there's no issues with driving to your hotel afterwards.

When you register, it will tell you to print your confirmation as they're not mailing receipts this year. If you plan to register multiple cars, you can do that too and you'll get a discounted rate.

You know the drill: PLEASE EMAIL ME ONCE YOU REGISTER: [email protected]

This gives us an idea of how many we'll have coming. Please put CARLISLE in the subject and include your name, your screen name, what car you've registered, your location, whether you're going to camp, and the day you're arriving! I'll usually respond to confirm I gotcha, so if you don't hear back from me, please resend.

I know many have registered already...but since I didn't do this post yet, I didn't begin "The List"! So now, please email.

I will find out about the showfield tent situation (we've been spoiled with 2 big tents!), whether there will be firepits again, and will plan on doing a group BBQ Saturday. Of course, more details will follow. I've got a few months yet!

As is routine, we will divvy up the food, condiments, snacks, beer, drinks, etc. in May.

Morgan has already made a reservation for 100 at The Market Cross Pub (same place we've gone in past years) for Friday night at 7pm. We'll take a sign-up for that in May as well.

BOTTOM LINE AND DISCLAIMER: It's all about fun, hanging out, looking at cars, enjoying conversation, BBQing, etc. In years past, beer has been consumed. Sometimes people act stupid and don't "behave" like you wish they would. I'm not the designated babysitter, nor is anyone else. Know your limits and respect others. For those who prefer not to drink, you'll still enjoy yourself--it's a great group of people and there's a TON of stuff to do at the Fairgrounds. This is why we were awarded the 2008 Coolest Club Hangout!


If you have any questions at all post them! Looking forward to another stellar year 

Registered so far....
Me
Nathan (berserker)
Mike Sylvester (urq20v)
Steve Murray
Chris Knapp (Dubbinchris)
Mike Driggs (Driggs), 2 cars
Matt Szwed (Mixtery)
Mark Allen (reddiamond), 2 cars
Mark Patrie (blewtoon), 1 car
Mark Aarden
William Ellis
Steve Sears (serf2k), 2 cars
Ed DiGregory (EDIGREG), 1 car
Andrew Ness (95ninety), 1 car
Morgan Evans, 1 car
Andrew Witkowsky, 1 car
Aaron Walizer (STUKLR), 1 car
Dave Mizelle (B5Davem), 1 car
Mike Schiltz, 1 car
Nick Lawrence, 1 car
Nicholas Sgambelluri (amd is the best), 1 car
Barbie (mystified), 1 car
John Kulp, 1 car
Dave Yentema (dave6187), 1 car
Tom Kosmala (FourHoler), 1 car
Matt Sturgeon (eurotrashrabbit), 1 car
Russ Phillips (Alpine87.5), 5 cars
Kevin Morrissette (Thunderbox), 1 car
Richard Morrissette (Rich87CGT), 1 car
Dave Conner, 1 car
Frank DeKat (katman), 1 car
George Gaede (rs4tech), 1 car
Bob Page (Bobster4), 1 car
Kurt Treser (BettyHumpter), 1 car
Corey Kellogg (frostyflax), 1 car
Ed Kaczkowski, 1 car
Stephen Jenkins, 1 car

Lets keep the registrations coming!!! 

We are looking to do something different for food this year. Our gracious cooks, Julian and Corey have brought forth a suggestion that I would like to get some thoughts on.
In years past we would divvy up everything we needed amongst attendees (food, grills, drinks, everything). Some thew in cash, some were nice enough to bring grills, and some people would forget things and give us cash (and we would have to leave to get stuff Saturday). The proposal this year is that everybody who would like to participate in food on Saturday contribute a set amount (to be determined, we are looking at inbetween 10-13 for all you can eat/drink on Saturday). We would also rent a larger grill so nobody would have to purchase one there or schlup it in their nice, clean car. The food would be taken care of by some of us on Friday. We would go out purchase the food and be all set for Saturday. We would need coolers still. The details are still being ironed out but I wanted to get this idea out there and get all opinions. Julian has a nice lead on where to get meat in Carlisle, so thats a great start!
You may ask "oh, well, how will this be monitored?" How would we prevent people who may not have paid from nom nomming on our foodz? Once you have paid (money would be paid via paypal prior to Carlisle) we would give you some sort of identification that you have paid, like a wristband of sorts. Have the band on, boom, you can have at it. Like I said the logistics are still being worked on BUT we wouldnt just change something this major without input from everybody who attends.
If the proposed idea takes flight it will really make things more efficient and easier on everyone (our gracious cooks, especially). With a grill being rented we could cook even more goodies!
After crunching some numbers Julian expects $15 per person should cover all you can eat on Saturday, which is a stellar deal considering the amount AND quality of food that will be on hand. We are working on a website for this so individuals can contribute if they would like to partake in the cook out on Saturday.

What are your thoughs about this? Any concerns? Good idea, bad idea?

****If you would like to join us for dinner on Friday, May 18th at the Market Cross Pub in downtown Carlisle at 6pm (NOTE, this is an hour earlier than prior years), PLEASE EMAIL ME at the carlisle mailbox  I thought Morgan had always opened up registration for this later, but apparently I was incorrect. We only have 100 spots open for dinner, so if you want in please email me with the number of people in your party that will be eating. If you do NOT get a response from me then you are good to go! I'll add you to the spreadsheet and see you at dinner that evening. I'll provide maps for anybody that doesnt know how to get there but we usually caravan so its no biggie 
PLEASE BRING CASH WITH YOU! The amount of people we have can make things difficult, so paying in cash will be the method of payment for the pub.


Thanks to George we have gathered some information regarding the breakfast at Mechanicsburg Audi. This will take place Saturday morning from 8-10 and is a fantastic way to kick off the day! Breakfast will be provided and you can check out the cars at the dealership, ask questions, and schmooze with other Audi enthusiasts. We would like a rough estimate for how many plan to attend so if you would like to attend please email me at the referenced email above you use for registration. This will help ensure there is proper accommodations for food 

George has also been working on getting some tasty Audi's in attendance as he has done a fantastic job of this in years past. So far it looks like we have a Sport Quattro and a B5 S4 Competition from the old World Challenge races. This is still in the works so stay tuned for further information. 

Tshirts are here! The link below has ordering information as well as food tickets for Saturdays cookout! The price of tickets is per person and if you opt to pay at the event the price will be $25.00. Kids do eat free since we never really have any show u 

http://groupbuyshirts.com/groupbuy/index.php?cPath=26





Link to registration....
http://store.carlisleevents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=23


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Later on this evening I'll post a bunch of pictures from years past. Meant to do this last night but have been swamped at work!

:beer:


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

:beer::beer:


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

hUmpday update time! We gathered a few more registrations over the past week which brings us to 21. 

I apologize being swamped with work and other stuff. Pictures WILL be up this week from years past 

Questions? Please post them! Hope to see you there!!


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

We have picked up more registrations over the past week which brings our total to 23. Lets keep them coming along!

Saturday cookout plans are coming together. Quotes have been gathered for food and supplies. As of now it looks like for all you can eat Saturday it will be $15. We are working on a website to make the contribution process painless, so stay tuned! 

And yes, pictures will be added this week, I promise. :beer:

Thank you all for the inquiries!


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

hUmpday update time! We did pick up 1 registration over the past week which brings us to 24. For some reason my work browser doesnt work well on Vortex, so I'll have to do my updates from there  I was lucky to get this one in before things started acting up. I'll be sure to update this tonight with more information!!


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Finally some pictures of years past! All of these photos can be found at www.audi4000.com. Thanks to Morgan and Scott who have hosted pictures every year minus 2011. 

Starting out in 2004....









































2005....

































2006....









































2007....

































2008....

























2009....

































2010....

















































2011....



























































Adam Dowsett also produced a VERY nice video back in 2009 of the event. This should give you a better taste of what to expect


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

hUmpday update! We did pick up a few registrants last week!! 

Lets keep them rolling in as the event is less than TWO months away :beer:


----------



## jonathan2340 (Mar 24, 2012)

*re*

Audi is the best car company in the world.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks again for keeping this updated Mike. I should have some of those other questions you'd asked from Audi answered this week... hopefully by your next report.


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

No problem George. Looking forward to more information from you as it becomes available.

I have added the Market Cross Pub information to the original post. We normally have dinner there the evening before the show on Saturday, and this year will be no different. Interested in joining us? Email me at the carlisle emailbox to reserve a spot!


----------



## MikeHock (Dec 9, 2004)

Added tshirt/food ticket information to the original post. Registrations are ramping up! We have 50 spots left for dinner! We are up to a total of 44 Audi's registered. We will likely get 50 more by the time the event is upon us  

Questions? Just ask!


----------

